

Functional Programming Archaeology - abstractwater
http://prog21.dadgum.com/14.html

======
gruseom
It's neat to see James Hague write about APL/J/K, and the article makes an
interesting historical observation about the point-free style of functional
programming. But I think he does the APL strain of languages a bit of an
injustice. They are certainly different, but not as utterly difficult as he
makes out (or as first impressions invariably suggest). And while the
community may be miniscule, it is far from moribund: it thrives in its niche,
which is in fact quite lucrative.

------
jonsen
_Assuming x is a truth value--either 0 or 1--then !x gives the same result as
these expressions:_

    
    
      1 - x
      x ^ 1
      (x + 1) & 1
    

In x ^ 1, ^ is exclusive or, not exponentiation. But exponentiation can also
do the trick:

    
    
      0 ^ x

